# I'm back. MXD prep 2014



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Balls! Put it in wrong bit can a mod move please

Well hello everyone????

not been on here for a while indeed. Dieting time and I'm 193lb ATM. I need to be 177 to compete in inter under 80s class.

im 9 weeks out or 11 depending on show.

Training and diet (they differ on clen and dnp) which I will be cycling 3 weeks clen 2 weeks dnp.

My Training

Clen- am liss light / heavy

Am Chest pm biceps

Off pm intervals

Am Legs pm shouers

Off pm intervals

Am back pm triceps

Am chest on biceps

Dnp- am pm liss

Chest

Quads calves

Back

Shoulders

Hams glutes calves

Arms

Sat off

My diet

Clen

Low -

Pre cardio *2

Coconut oil

1

10 egg whites

1/2 avocado

100g chicken

Spinach

Grapefruit

2+3

Salmon *2

Broc

Coliflour

4+5

White fish *2

Broc

Coliflour

Olive oil

6

250g beef mince

10g coconut oil

Spinach

Mushrooms

-

Medium

Pre cardio

Coconut oil

1

10 egg whites

1/2 avocado

100g chicken

Spinach

Grapefruit

2

Salmon

Broc

Coliflour

3

Salmon

Broc

Coliflour

4

White fish

Broc

Coliflour

Olive oil 10g

5

White fish

Broc

Coliflour

Olive oil 10g

6

250g beef mince

10g coconut oil

Spinach

Mushrooms

Pre training *2

Lucozade sport

10gbcaa

1/2 pump product

-

High

Pre cardio

Coconut oil

1

10 egg whites

1/2 avocado

100g chicken

Spinach

Grapefruit

100g gluten free oats cinnamon

Walden syrup

2

Salmon

Broc

Coliflour

3

Salmon

Broc

Coliflour

4

White fish

Broc

Coliflour

Olive oil 10g

5

White fish

Broc

Coliflour

Olive oil 10g

6

250g beef mince

10g coconut oil

Spinach

Mushrooms

Pre training *2

Lucozade sport

10gbcaa

1/2 pump product

Daily:

Grapefruit 0.50

Bag white fish. 1.25

Bag salmon 3.00

Bag Coliflour 1.15

Bag broccoli 1.30

1/4 bag spinach 0.30

100g chicken 0.40

Avocado 1/2 0.30

300ml egg whites 1.10

10.70

Lucozade sport*2 1.50

Pump product 1.00

BCAA 1.00

14.20

Dnp

High

Pre cardio

Coconut oil

1

10 egg whites

1/2 avocado

100g chicken

Spinach

Grapefruit

100g gluten free oats cinnamon

Walden syrup

2

Salmon

Broc

Coliflour

3

Salmon

Broc

Coliflour

4

White fish

Broc

Coliflour

Olive oil 10g

40g rice

5

White fish

Broc

Coliflour

Olive oil 10g

40g rice

6

250g beef mince

10g coconut oil

Spinach

Mushrooms

Pm cardio

Tea spoon coconut oil

Pre training

Lucozade sport

10gbcaa

1 pump product

Wish me luck in getting rid of 15 lb in 9 weeks.

lets do this ????????

Black shorts is today mid feeding

dnp day 1 first time I've used for two years


----------



## Aussiechrisco (Apr 24, 2014)

You beast good luck mate I want something like your physique


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best of luck mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great mate :beer:

Good luck!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck mate,looking sharp at 9 weeks out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome back Max, looking decent too.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Look awesome with 9 weeks to go! Good luck pal


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Max, welcome back.

Looking forward to following this. You're looking v. Good for 9 weeks out :rockon:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hi max......quick messagw to say you lookwd ****inf huge when I saw you in stourpirt the other week.....banged size on


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Following this mate.


----------

